# apache2.11 instal problem



## jasonhirsh (Mar 29, 2009)

I updated my port collection  and tried to do a portupgrade

teh upgrade for apache 2.11 fails with 

 sed: 1: "s,%%FTPUSERS%%,$FreeBSD ...": bad flag in substitute command: 'v'
*** Error code 1

I tried a deinstall make configure and make install and still get same error message


I am running 7.0 RC1


----------



## jasonhirsh (Mar 29, 2009)

*solved*

found similar problem after long google search


http://pcshare.com/Operating-Systems/84 ... eeBSD.html


turned out there was a conflicyt with a file called ftpusers in /etc

took that file away and problem went away


----------

